# spots on whites?



## eric (Jan 23, 2008)

i hope you guys can help me my year old whites tree frog stopped eating and does call any more. he also sits in the open doesn't try to hide. i noticed white lesions on his back the other day ....what is it? i have pics but can't seem to attach them please help and how do you post pics?


----------



## eric (Jan 23, 2008)

here is the photo


----------



## aquick (Jan 17, 2008)

get that frog to the vet before he deteriorates any further..he has some sort of infection going on there that needs taken care of.


----------



## eric (Jan 23, 2008)

I have contacted my vet and they don't do frogs just lizards so my purpose here was to find some body that could identify and help me!! I know its serious and i am trying to find somebody that knows something!


----------



## aquick (Jan 17, 2008)

I can empathize with a lack of good herp vets.....so I'll try and give you my best guess. From what I've read, fungi give a relatively smooth edged lesion, while bacteria can have a rougher appearance--the light gray areas sorrounding the dark gray areas (which appear smooth-edged) could be part of the frogs immune response--possibly to a fungus. Also, check out the ventral side.....any reddening or discoloration could help narrow the list a little further. Try to keep him well hydrated and if you notice him losing weightquickly despite your efforts, see if you can get ahold of some amphibian ringer's solution to try and help him out--this could buy you some time. In the mean time, I would try to contact a frog vet via e-mail or something to see if he/she will take a look at your pictures and try to give you some insight. Some may, some may not....but it is worth a try, the worst they can say is no.


----------



## eric (Jan 23, 2008)

first off thanks for the help ..he does have some reddening going on but he has all ways been kinda red does that make since? also i am new here what is an amphibian ringer's solution? thanks


----------



## eric (Jan 23, 2008)

any ideas on good vets that would take a look at the photo?


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

There is contact info on my website for my brother. He may be able to help out.
Good luck.
Rich


----------



## eric (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks guys i just emailed him thanks


----------



## aquick (Jan 17, 2008)

Amphibian ringer's solution is a specially formulated type of ringer's solution (that stuff they give you at the hospital via IV to re-hydrate you, it contains several key electrolytes too to help maintain osmotic balance--sodium, potassium, calcium, chloride). Amphibians, however, need a special formulation of the solution because placing them in a bath of standard mammalian ringer's solution would actually dehydrate them--since the concentration of electrolytes in the solution is higher than the concentration of electrolytes in the animal, water would passively diffuse from the frog into the solution bath to achieve osmotic balance. Amphibian ringer's solution is formulated to more closely match the water: electrolyte concentration of an amphibian (i.e more dilute, plus I think it contains a little more of some ion and a little less of some others) to favor absorption into the animal. If I remember right, you can purchase some from http://www.postapplescientific.com, and it is relatively inexspensive. To answer the question about redness, white's do normally have a pale pink overtone to their legs--the skin there is rather thin and you can see the muscle tissue--by red I mean red, like fire engine red, with clearly visible red, irritated veins showing as well. This is a sign of "red leg"; an infection caused by the bacteria _Aeromonas hydrophila_, which can be cleared using antibiotics (specifically my vet prescribed tertracycline hydrochloride). [/i]


----------



## eric (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey thanks....he isn't red he's pink..so thats good... could those marks be scratches?


----------

